# dolichoectasia



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for dolichoectasia of vertebral basilar complex.
thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## kmhall (Dec 19, 2008)

*Vbd*

Not sure if I'm on the right track, but look at 435.3 to see if this is what you are looking for.


----------

